# Celexa? Frontal lobe epilepsy? Support please.



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys I've had DR for almost three years now. I'm female 21. a few months back I came to my doctor with looking for help with my anxity. He did a assessment on me and diagnosed me with anxity and ADHD. He prescribed me clonazapam, adderall, and celexa. Well I have this fear of taking medication bwcause I'm scared for my dr to get worse. So I finally came forward to my doctor and told him that I had DR&DP.... He then Said he may think that I have frontal lobe epilepsy and wants to get a eeg and mri. He was very confident in the fact that he would get me better.. And he also got mad that I wasn't taking the medication.. He said I was enabling my healing by not taking them... But has anyone read the review? The first side effects terrify me. Today I'm heart broken. I'm so tired of living like this. It enables my life.

SO QUESTIONS

1. Has celexa helped anyone?
What about adderal?

2. What do you think about to connection to dp and epilepsy.

3. And please just give me some kind support. I normally deal with my disorder very well. Today and the other day talking to my doctor have been the first time I've cried about this in probably two years. It's been worse sinse this added fear. It's always scary when you feel it worse.

Side note.
I've been feeling a lot of pressure because I've been seeing a guy for a few months that loves traveling and being outside and music festivals and socializing. And it just makes so sad that I fear all those things because of my dp and dr. I feel inadequate of him because of my disorder which he Doesnt know about. It's been three years. I want to move on this more then anything.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I think it's unlikely you are suffering from any kind of epilepsy. It's just that doctors like to rule out any brain abnormalities, so they will often suggest an MRI and EEG, that's pretty standard. However, their first suggestion is usually always something along the lines of anxiety medication. But the thing is, both anti-anxiety meds and those for ADHD can sometimes improve DPDR symptoms. So I think you should at least give the meds a shot. They won't harm you, the ones you listed are very commonly prescribed and well tolerated. They will at least alleviate some of the depression and fear you have, and then you can see where you want to go from there. So I would try the meds first and if those aren't helping you, follow up with your doc about the brain scans. But often those scans are expensive and unnecessary (unless you've got good insurance), so my feeling is, only go for those if you and your doc ultimately agree that you really should - and assuming the meds don't help, of course.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yea I'm really stressed because of how expensive it is. But my doctors says he refuses to belive I have dpd until I get these test. But I'm scared of the medication because it says it more then often makes things worse before it gets better. People expirence more intense anxity the first few weeks. My doctor prescribed me 40mg. 20 to take the first week then 40 after.

Like it said. I'm in this new relationship and I just can't emotionally afford to go off the deep end.

But also. Someone please give me some support with recovery. I feel I'm doomed with this three years deep. The severity does fluntuate depending on my anxity. Which lately it's been a lot worse


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

I'd say trust your gut instincts and tread cautiously.

That's a whole lot of medication to throw at somebody all at once especially when he/she doesn't even know what's wrong with you! That sounds unethical to me. There are no meds which target dp or dr, so the chances of them helping in that way are slim at best (as you've probably already read many times on this forum). If I was going to go for any meds I'd ask about something which you can take as required to reduce anxiety. Anxiety is the fuel for dissociation, so if you can get on top of that you're going to feel much better than any SSRI can do. There are many natural and harmless ways to treat anxiety, so it makes sense they'd be best to try first don't you think? Maybe it's worth a visit to a naturopath as well to talk to them about ways to reduce anxiety?

If you've had dr for 3 years it's probably best if you seek help from a dissociation aware psychologist who's properly trained on how to help. If you google around your local area you'll probably find someone who can help. Working with doctors who know little to nothing about the disorder is a recipe for disaster. Too many times through their ignorance they actually make people worse than were when they first sought help.

Don't let your doctor pressure you into something that you're not sure about. There are many possible terrible side effects of pharma meds which it sounds like you've read about - not to mention the highly addictive qualities of them. They're not safe and they're not properly tested either. No-one really knows about the long term effects of a lot of psyche meds because they haven't been tested for that.

It makes sense to get the eeg and MRI.. chances are they'll come back negative but it's always best to be sure.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have seen a phycologist who was listened under dissociative probably a year and half/ two years ago. And you know what he told me... He told me that I would be like forever and that I've done permanate damage to my brain. (That was the last time I cried about dp/dr before this last week)....

The celexa is supposed to help with my anxity?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Clonazepam is a slow/long acting benzo for symptoms of anxiety, panic disorder, and seizures (at higher doses). Celexa is an SSRI for both depression and anxiety. If you have these conditions, why wouldn't you take the prescribed medications?

I have been prescribed clonazepam several times in the past. I had no problems with it. It provided relief from anxiety. I had no issues with discontinuation. I liked it and found it extremely helpful.

I have been on numerous SSRIs and tricyclic antidepressants in the past. I tolerated all of them well. Some had sexual side effects such as the muting or altering of the sensation of sexual orgasm.

I currently take escitalopram and find it to be an SSRI without side effects for me. I don't know much about ADHD. I do believe Adderal to be a very popular drug which is prone to abuse. It must be fairly pleasurable to take. If I thought I suffered from ADHD, I wouldn't hesitate to take it under a doctor's care. Life is short. Why suffer? And yes, my introduction to dp/dr was due to a temporal lobe seizure. I had a seizure every 5 seconds for several minutes. When I stopped seizing, I was never the same. I was suffering post ictal psychosis with symptoms of DP and DR. I proceeded to digress into a major depressive episode which established a pattern for the remainder of my life. I have survived 5 major depressive episodes in my life, once going 52 days without real sleep and losing 30 or more pounds of weight with every episode due to anxiety so heavy I could not eat. My MRI shows diffuse white matter lesions. My EEGs show "significant pathology" in my left temporal lobe. Not everyone who suffers from psychiatric illness can show clinical evidence of the origins of that illness. I was happy to pay my share of the costs for these tests, as they helped explain my life for me. They were also instrumental in helping me qualify for social security disability benefits, so they were worth the expense.


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey Jessie,

Believe me I understand, it's totally horrible and exhausting to be battling this thing. It makes you feel so alone.

I really agree with Zed though. You should be very careful about taking those kind of meds. How did you get DR in the first place? It kinda makes it easier to understand if meds like that may help you. Was it from anxiety or from some external chemical influence? I would think if it was the latter then those kind of meds may be detrimental to you.

It sounds like your doctor is an absolute prat and your psychologist is absolutely wrong to say that you're going to be suffering from dp/dr forever.

Granted I have very little experience with anxiety or depression meds, the only direct experience I have is that my doctor misdiagnosed the dr symptoms as depression and convinced me to try anti-depressants. I used them for about one to two weeks and I certainly wont be using them again. I'd personally rather feel bad and be in control of myself feeling bad than feel chemically induced to not feel anything at all.

Also I have a friend who from time to time gets dp when he's under a lot of stress. His doctor also thought it could be epilepsy and he had all the tests for it and it wasn't.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my dr/Dp from taking a drug called Molly during a depressing stressful loss in my life. I'm just tired of anxity, tired or dr, tired of poor concitratuon, tired of the memmory problems. Tired of it all. I'm in the prime time of my life and I'm soooo enabled for living it, living me. I'm deprite to try anything this point.


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ah in that case, I would say probably stay away from any kind of anti anxiety drug or anything like that. Are you normally an anxious person or are you feeling anxiety because you have dr?

It doesn't sound like you're the kind of person who needs that kind of thing, it's just that that Ecstasy thing has temporarily screwed you up. I am absolutely sure that dr is not caused by the drug itself ( I'm sure of that because this time I've got it it's exactly the same symptoms as the first time and no drugs whatsoever were involved ). dr is the brains reaction to something that has put it into a state it doesn't know how to deal with so it kind of starts to malfunction. I'm sure it's not the effect of the drug directly, if you know what I mean. So I think it's very unlikely that you've done any damage that can't be undone by the brain healing itself.

Personally I know that I react very badly to anything that tries to interfere with who I am. I would rather have an emotional struggle than to have my emotions interfered with. I know not everyone is like this and some people prefer to use meds but for me I feel like I need my emotions so that I can fight this dr thing.

I totally understand though about feeling just totally tired (exhausted), and desperate. You're in the fight of your life against your own brain, that's got to be one of the most exhausting things imaginable.


----------

